# Building a buget Intense M1 - Help me build it!



## DET Racing (Mar 7, 2009)

Hey guys! I have an old username on this site from like 8 years ago, but cant remember it. I have been out of the game for some time due to an injury racing at Big Bear in 2002. (No Brakes Racing founding rider - Brian)

I've since had back surgery and feeling pretty good now. Been racing Yamaha Rhino's but want to get back into DH and urban type riding. (No racing unless it's for fun) I spend a lot of time near Durango and plan to ride Purgatory and Sunrise many times this summer. Does Sunrise still run lifts for mtb?

I picked up this 03 M1 on ebay for $550 w/ a Dorado fork, King headset, Race Face cranks, sealed pedals, Easton handle bar, Intense lock-on grips, Thomson seatpost and Azonic DH seat. I'm thinking this is a screaming deal? My goal is to finish the build with used parts, and not exceed $1000 if possible. I really have no idea whats going on in the mtb world right now so bare with me. 

My needs are:

DH Wheelset and 9 speed cassette (preferably all black) (20mm front - rear dropouts measure 5.25") 
DH Tires
9 Speed derailleur (This is for my Specialized as it already has a XT rapid rise and that will go on the M1
DH Brake set
LX or better shifter
Chain, and Guide - This bike has a 3 bolt flange on the bottom bracket?
What are the new setups for frame protection where the tripple clamps hit? This bike had something glued to the frame but has been removed.

Thanks for any schooling you guys can offer! If you know of any deals on this stuff floating around, please pm me, or email [email protected] I would really appreciate it. See ya on the trails!

Oh yeah, here's a few pics. Threw in one of the Special ED DH conversion. I've had this bike since 97 and will never sell it. It will become my sons first FR bike if it's not completely destroyed by the time he can ride. ( Steerer tube is ovalizing )


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

Yeas good deal on the frame!

Look at Jenson for wheel blowouts they had 135 by 12mm rear DEEMAX's for $250 or so. Also maybe get a deal on WTB DH or DUAL wheels somewhere? Look at SAINT brakes they are cheap and work great!


----------



## brillantesdv (Oct 24, 2007)

DH Wheelset and 9 speed cassette (preferably all black) (20mm front - rear dropouts measure 5.25") in the mtb world 5.25 inches is 135mm. i forgot what size axle the M1 is, but its 135mm wide. Azonic Outlaws are cheap and take a beating. and will fit what ever drop out you have (10x135 or 12x135). as for cassette, if your not pedaling up hill, get a road cassette. closer ratios and nicer shifting with a short cage derailuer
DH Tires debatable. Maxxis Minions, Kenda Nevegals, Schwalbe Big Betty's. list is endless.
9 Speed derailleur (This is for my Specialized as it already has a XT rapid rise and that will go on the M1) X9 short cage.
DH Brake set Avid Juicy's, Elixirs, Codes. cheapest to most expensive. 203mm rotors are standard for DH.
LX or better shifter depends what derailleur u get.
Chain, and Guide - This bike has a 3 bolt flange on the bottom bracket? that 3 bolt flange is called ISCG mounts. u have ISCG not ISCG 05. keep that in mind. e-thirteen chain rings and chain guides are light and reliable.
What are the new setups for frame protection where the tripple clamps hit? This bike had something glued to the frame but has been removed. old tire cut up and zip tied to the fork.


----------



## cactuscorn (Feb 5, 2004)

i think ted is on a roll here but ill add my own take on good stuff under yer budget. think good condition used when ya can.

elixers are sweet but wont fit the budget so look for things like old magura louise fr's. not a bad brake at all unless yer 200 plus. 203 f/180 r should do. i dig a 180 out back so i dont lock up so quick but im only 160 lb or so. ive got a set if yer interested.

im not seein a ta rear axle folks. what we have here is old school qr dropouts. ive got a set of super bulletproof wheels ya may like. hand built old school 36h mavic 521's on a xt r hub/hope bigun f hub laced with dt spokes and nips. comes with 180 and 203 rotors. the whole mess is either new or damn close to it. ill sell em cheap.

im all over sram drivetrains these days. the stuff works very well, holds up, costs are reasonable even at full pop and the spring tensions on the r der rule over shimano so chain slap/lost chains are reduced. x.9 offers the best balance of value/performance/strength/weight/cost/longevity id say. think about a 36 x 11/23 or 11/26 and a e-13 srs or gamutt p-30. id dump the shimano plan and leave that older stuff on the fsr.

tires, like ted said, are all over the board dependin on any number of variables but its hard to go wrong will 2 ply minion dhf's if ya have no other input on local conditions.

ill bet maninyou has some bumpers for those fork legs. get em or pay the consiquences after yer 1st crash.

and dump the old saddle. we discovered those huge couches were more marketing than helpful.

welcome back man. good to see ya able to get back to somethin ya love. ya done good on that buy too.


----------



## brillantesdv (Oct 24, 2007)

who's ted? my name is dave =)


----------



## DET Racing (Mar 7, 2009)

Huuuge help guys! Thanks for the input!

Cactuscorn please pm me with pics and price on the wheelset.


----------



## cactuscorn (Feb 5, 2004)

thats my kickname for yer nickname dave. good to e-meet ya.


----------



## cactuscorn (Feb 5, 2004)

check yer email b.


----------



## daisycutter (Sep 18, 2005)

Welcome to the Intense M1 club. I have three of them and have each set up a bit differently. What I recommend is that you pick up a old style saint rear derailuer which attaches to the rear axle not the frame itself. You will need to purchase a problem solver rear axle http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/HU408Z37-Problem+Solvers+Axle+For+Saint+Der.aspx which is an axle which allows any 135mm rear hub with a 12 mm axle to be used. The reason for this is Intense does not make any M1 parts any more and if you tear out that rear derailuer hanger and the rear chain-stay is damaged you are out of luck. Thats why I have a 4th m1 frame for parts(the 3rd was suppossed to be a back up but was is such good condition I built her up !!). Over the last two years I have seen a few threads asking if anyone has a rear m1 chainstay they want to sell. If I remember correctly the guy paid 500.00 for a chainstay!!! I would also take off the rear shock and see if any of the bearings are loose or binding. If you have a few bad bearings buy a bearing kit from http://www.enduroforkseals.com/id55.html.


----------



## cactuscorn (Feb 5, 2004)

gotta admit, that would also be tons stiffer than a qr hub or even fun bolts. way more money though. do those frames have iscg b (old) tabs?


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

cactuscorn said:


> gotta admit, that would also be tons stiffer than a qr hub or even fun bolts. way more money though. do those frames have iscg b (old) tabs?


I have one that has the older ISCG mounts. E13 has an adapter plate to run the LG1 on it!


----------



## DET Racing (Mar 7, 2009)

You guys are awesome! Doing a bunch of research today! We'll see what I find!

What does ISCG stand for?


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

DET Racing said:


> You guys are awesome! Doing a bunch of research today! We'll see what I find!
> 
> What does ISCG stand for?


" a combined effort between the Industry leaders in chain retention - MountainSpeed/MRP and Mr. Dirt; the future standard for mounting chain retention devices on all Downhill specific and Dual specific bikes has been set. 
By creating the ISCG (International Standard Chain Guide mount) frame manufactures can now include specific mounting tabs to eliminate the twisting and spacing problems that plagued previous mounting systems. Now, everything from the initial set up to race day performance is guaranteed. Hard mounting the system on the frame gives the chain guide the stability and strength demanded by the riders of today. ISCG will also eliminate the guesswork in the initial set up, and allow manufactures to easily accommodate the needs of their consumers. 
MRP chain guides will proudly be available ISCG compatible as of December 1st, 2000. "


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

Here is the M1 I got am getting parts together. Just need bump stops for the fork! And the rear wheel is in at the shop have to go and get it.....


----------



## DET Racing (Mar 7, 2009)

ianjenn said:


> " a combined effort between the Industry leaders in chain retention - MountainSpeed/MRP and Mr. Dirt; the future standard for mounting chain retention devices on all Downhill specific and Dual specific bikes has been set.
> By creating the ISCG (International Standard Chain Guide mount) frame manufactures can now include specific mounting tabs to eliminate the twisting and spacing problems that plagued previous mounting systems. Now, everything from the initial set up to race day performance is guaranteed. Hard mounting the system on the frame gives the chain guide the stability and strength demanded by the riders of today. ISCG will also eliminate the guesswork in the initial set up, and allow manufactures to easily accommodate the needs of their consumers.
> MRP chain guides will proudly be available ISCG compatible as of December 1st, 2000. "


:thumbsup:

Thanks! And this makes a lot of sense. When I was building DH bikes out of cross country bikes we were stuck with the sandwich fit chain guides. Eventually the set screws would strip or wear the frame and create slop. Thank god for this new system.

My FSR has MRP's old school chain guide, MRP rear caliper mount. (no discs in 97) MRP needle bearing kit, and MRP's long travel system for a whopping 6" of travel! 

Hey, is there anything that can be done about an ovalized steerer tube? I'm tempted to weld my headset cups to the frame.........


----------



## DET Racing (Mar 7, 2009)

ianjenn said:


> Here is the M1 I got am getting parts together. Just need bump stops for the fork! And the rear wheel is in at the shop have to go and get it.....


Is that Raw? Very nice!

When was the M1 discontinued? No hangers available at all? If not, I can have a batch machined if there's enough interest.


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

DET Racing said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> Thanks! And this makes a lot of sense. When I was building DH bikes out of cross country bikes we were stuck with the sandwich fit chain guides. Eventually the set screws would strip or wear the frame and create slop. Thank god for this new system.
> 
> ...


U got lucky and have a late 2004 by the looks I have an early 04 or late 2003 which had nor rear break off hanger on them! I am sure there would be people interested in the hangers? The M1 has ovalized headtube? U can cut a tin can soda can and slip it between the headset and headtube?


----------



## brody_frdh (Jan 8, 2008)

DET Racing said:


> Is that Raw? Very nice!
> 
> When was the M1 discontinued? No hangers available at all? If not, I can have a batch machined if there's enough interest.


looks like a integrated hangar buddy


----------



## DET Racing (Mar 7, 2009)

Naw, my FSR does......

So mine is an 04 huh? Thats totally crazy that any dh frame wouldnt have a replaceable hanger.


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

DET Racing said:


> Naw, my FSR does......
> 
> So mine is an 04 huh? Thats totally crazy that any dh frame wouldnt have a replaceable hanger.


Pretty sure I have the years right about the hanger being added!


----------



## juan pablo (Jan 17, 2007)

Maybe its a personal thing but I would change the bars. Its the one thing that freaks me out, to think about bars I havent got history with.


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

DET Racing said:


> Naw, my FSR does......
> 
> So mine is an 04 huh? Thats totally crazy that any dh frame wouldnt have a replaceable hanger.


Wheelset!

http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/WH302A02.aspx?&SC=mtbr0302&x=y


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

DET Racing said:


> Naw, my FSR does......
> 
> So mine is an 04 huh? Thats totally crazy that any dh frame wouldnt have a replaceable hanger.


Original Bullits, original Karpiels...I'm sure there were others too.


----------



## DET Racing (Mar 7, 2009)

ianjenn said:


> Wheelset!
> 
> http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/WH302A02.aspx?&SC=mtbr0302&x=y


Thanks. I think thats the route I may end up going if nothing comes along.

Avid Juicy 5's or Hayes?


----------



## iRider (Nov 15, 2005)

ianjenn said:


> U got lucky and have a late 2004 by the looks I have an early 04 or late 2003 which had nor rear break off hanger on them!


Just check the frame number and you will know for sure! 

BTW: nice find!


----------



## csermonet (Feb 2, 2009)

Avid Juicy 7's if you can get them. But IMO Avid over Hayes


----------



## cactuscorn (Feb 5, 2004)

neither dependin on what model hayes yer talkin about. never liked the power of the juicys myself and the incessant howl makes me nuts in the wet. the hfx series have power up the wazoo but no modulation to speak of. kinda like a light switch. either will work, just not as well as others for the same or less money.


----------



## vwolf (Jun 9, 2004)

WOW...budget M1???...it's funny because I still think that bike kicks butt so to hear of a budget m1 build is great...let us know when it's ready...we want to see pics.


----------



## daisycutter (Sep 18, 2005)

*one more thing*

Progressive no longer makes the 5th element shock. When it comes to rebuild time you may want to consider the upgrade craig at avalanche shocks does http://www.avalanchedownhillracing.com/. I am not sure of the cost. More shims


----------



## nick_2k (Jan 19, 2010)

Hi guys...

Hope I can help here, I'm in a pretty similar situation to yourself, except I injured myself AFTER I got my M1. Anyway, from what I can remember they were sold officially until 2003 but frames were still made in 2004 which include your frame as well as my own. I think the only differences were increased welding around the pivot mounts (these were prone to breaking I believe) as well as an adjustable wheelbase and swingarm (on the swingarm-frame link). Sorry if I'm not making much sense, I've been quite off the scene for some time. Anyway one of the other changes made was the addition of the replaceable derailleur hanger, I bought a spare off ebay and having a quick look they are still available

https://cgi.ebay.com/Intense-Cycles-Derailleur-Hanger-Uzzi-SLX-M1-Tazer_W0QQitemZ290382862469QQcmdZViewItemQQptZCycling_Parts_Accessories?hash=item439c2ad885

It's a great bike, mine is in near perfect condition, I'm in the process of rebuilding it now, shocks will be sent off for servicing and hopefully I will be racing again this season, I can't wait!!!


----------



## DrEVS (Apr 18, 2005)

M1 with the saint attached to the axle is the way to go. Great setup.


----------



## nick_2k (Jan 19, 2010)

Yeah that's what I'm using, got an ISCG mounted MRP but in hindsight would have preferred the e-13.


----------



## greginaz (Oct 14, 2008)

Hey guys.. just like to share the progress of this build since its done now.. i am the new owner of this bike, as i got it from my buddy who orginally posted this thread, since he decided his back couldn't quite hold up to the abuse...

Some of the parts that were purchased for it were the outlaw wheel set, maxxis minon dh tires (2.7 up front, 2.5 in back) saint brakes with 200mm rotors front and rear, syncros seat, MRP bash guard and guide. i rode it for a few months, and since the fork needed to be rebuilt (sent to garageworks in so-cal and did an amazing job), i decided to do a complete tear down, and powdercoat everything, and replace the pivot bearings and bottom bracket while i was at it (since they were notchy and worn out).. so its pretty much a brand new machine, and it rips! I scored the new sticker kit on ebay, as well as a couple derailer hangers. I even was able to make some marzocchi fork guards fit to protect the stancions since you can't find the oem dorado ones any more. Its a heavy SOB, but can take more than i can throw at it.. so here are some pics:





































Some of you may have seen it riding the short bus at south mtn!


----------



## simcik (Dec 2, 2005)

WOW! That looks great. I really like the green. Just do me this one favor, cut your steerer tube down at least an inch


----------



## DrEVS (Apr 18, 2005)

Yeah, the green is... ummm...  

Cool project. It's always fun to put an horse back into service. A few years ago I did the same thing with my M1. All these funky new multi-link designs don't do much for me.


----------



## davep (Mar 11, 2005)

You might want to try the other shock mounting holes in the black machined links. This would lower the bb and slack out the head angle a bit..making it more appropriate/comfortable for DH.

Cool to see older frames brought back to life. The M1 was so far ahead of anything else back then in geometry and design, that it still makes a good DH'r even when compared to todays bikes.


----------



## greginaz (Oct 14, 2008)

thx for the comments guys.. i am not sure if i can cut down the steer tube, and still use the head lock.. i don't know if there is enough room on the bolt for it to be shorter.. but i will look into it.

as for the lowering the back, i am pretty comfortable with where its at. I don't really want the pedals any closer to the ground, as we have tons of large rocks were i do most of my DH at, and i don't want to increase the chance of hitting them any more than i do now. This is my 1st DH bike, and i am comfortable with it now, as i have been putting in some decent time on it.

Thanks guys!

G-


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

davep said:


> You might want to try the other shock mounting holes in the black machined links. This would lower the bb and slack out the head angle a bit..making it more appropriate/comfortable for DH.
> 
> Cool to see older frames brought back to life. The M1 was so far ahead of anything else back then in geometry and design, that it still makes a good DH'r even when compared to todays bikes.


I 2nd that, I run mine in the middle setting. The lowest setting is ok if you can get away with not catching the back of your seat on the rear tire on jumps. Your current setting is good for clearing rockgardens, but thats about it. Much more stable with the lower two settings.

Killer looking green!:thumbsup:


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

The M1 is still a great DH bike. Mine is a 2003. That one with the green wheels is pretty sweet. I'd wondered what the green azonic's looked like. Here's mine, been posted quite a few times, seems fitting here, so here it is again.


----------



## DET Racing (Mar 7, 2009)

I actually finished the bike sans all the new stickers and powdercoat. Greg tore everything down and did the powdercoat himself at his work. The bike came out freekin sweet! It matches his Jeep. You should see it!


----------



## greginaz (Oct 14, 2008)

those aren't actually the new green azonics... i powdercoated them at work, along with all the other parts, so its all the same green. just fyi..


----------



## DET Racing (Mar 7, 2009)

greginaz said:


> those aren't actually the new green azonics... i powdercoated them at work, along with all the other parts, so its all the same green. just fyi..


Yeah, I just said that douche! :skep:


----------



## greginaz (Oct 14, 2008)

yeah.. woops.. didn't see that.. but u didn't mention anything about the wheels. for 2010, or maybe 09, azonic came out with a green anodized type finish, very similar to his red ones, with the see through type stickers, and not the black back ground ones.. so i just didn't want people getting confused that those were the new ones azonic sells.. cause they aren't quite the same green as what i did.. rachi-


----------



## chuk2rs (Apr 25, 2007)

This might help the OP
http://wheelworld.com/product/avid-elixir-r-hydraulic-disc-brake-6310.htm
http://wheelworld.com/product/mavic-08-deetraks-wheelset-32058-1.htm


----------



## robo4130 (May 8, 2010)

i have a m1 pre 2000 i think i need the caliper adapter for it or a rear triangle from a 2000 and up one ..with mounts anyone no were i can get one or that can machine me a disc adapter for it here is what it looks like


----------



## DrEVS (Apr 18, 2005)

That looks pretty easy to build yourself, if necessary. I before the industry was standardized, I would make caliper adapters myself out of some aluminum plate stock. It's pretty simple if you think about it; just a flat piece of metal with some holes.


----------



## robo4130 (May 8, 2010)

yeah but i have no tools or anything they were all stolen


----------



## DET Racing (Mar 7, 2009)

Hey guys! I'm looking for another M1 to build up! Prefer one with a replaceable hanger.

If you know of anything floating around, please post it here or pm me!


----------



## kelticknotts (Jan 21, 2004)

DET Racing....Check your PM's...Thanks


----------



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

This thread is sweet!
I'm getting a lot of good hints on resurrecting a M1 knockoff...the Azonic Recoil 
Key take away: the axle mounted Saint rear der. If the actual hanger is used, the knuckle hits the low-hanging Horst link and make a terrible knocking! 
I don't trust the old Romic Twin Tubes tho...

Edit: looks like the Shimano part number is M806. Is top-normal = Rapid Rise? Anyone got a clue on how I can score a 150mm (by 12mm) axle for this dérailleur setup w/o having to buy a rear hub?


----------



## daisycutter (Sep 18, 2005)

http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/HU408Z37-Problem+Solvers+Axle+For+Saint+Der.aspx


----------

